# CARE ambulance



## EMTelite (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys whats up, I have an interview and testing session scheduled with CARE ambulance service they said it consisted of a written a skills and a three person panel interview I was wondering if anyone has tested with them and could give me some tips before going in there i.e... things to prepare forh34r:

thanks guys


----------



## terrible one (Jun 17, 2009)

go work for AMR in SB/Riverside county! 
your nothing more than a gurney jockey in LAco for the FD. you will learn A LOT more in other areas with private ambulances first in. 

if you HAVE to work in LA review basic emt stuff. interview, why do you want to work in an ambulance? why here? what have you done to prepare? where do you see yourself in x years? goals? etc.... maybe a scenario question


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 17, 2009)

terrible one said:


> go work for AMR in SB/Riverside county!
> your nothing more than a gurney jockey in LAco for the FD. you will learn A LOT more in other areas with private ambulances first in.
> 
> if you HAVE to work in LA review basic emt stuff. interview, why do you want to work in an ambulance? why here? what have you done to prepare? where do you see yourself in x years? goals? etc.... maybe a scenario question



Hahahaha, sorry, but, AMR isn't first in SB County.  In SB county control lies with whoever gets there first, and, a lot of the time, that's fire.  

Also in both counties, you get to do 6 months plus time til next shift bid on a BB IFT truck.  Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but, you don't get to learn all that much from a medic that way.

And, don't knock LACo, you get to meet Johnny and Roy!!!!

(btw, I've learned quite a bit working with Johnny and Roy, like, where NOT to go to medic school, and how NOT to focus in on just one of the patient's statements, and, how, EVERY pt deserves a FULL ALS assessment)


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> (btw, I've learned quite a bit working with Johnny and Roy, like, where NOT to go to medic school, and how NOT to focus in on just one of the patient's statements, and, how, EVERY pt deserves a FULL ALS assessment)



Southern California is a perfect case study...

on how not to run an EMS system.


----------



## SoCal (Jun 17, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Southern California is a perfect case study...
> 
> on how not to run an EMS system.



Amen!!!! LA County is exactly how not to run EMS.... It is just sad...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2009)

Los Angeles!=Southern California?


----------



## terrible one (Jun 17, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hahahaha, sorry, but, AMR isn't first in SB County.  In SB county control lies with whoever gets there first, and, a lot of the time, that's fire.
> 
> Also in both counties, you get to do 6 months plus time til next shift bid on a BB IFT truck.  Which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but, you don't get to learn all that much from a medic that way.



ok, you'll still learn more with the one on one medic/EMT than in LA county. and at Care ambulance you do 6months of IFT before 911. 

i dont know Johnny and Roy but i have worked in LA county for 4 years, and ya its exactly how EMS shouldnt be run.


----------



## SoCal (Jun 17, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Los Angeles!=Southern California?



Just backing you up JPINFV...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2009)

Hehe... Orange County native here, so I've gotta represent.


----------



## SoCal (Jun 17, 2009)

Got it man! Ya I can't believe that EMS is ran the way it is in LA Co. ... It makes me not wanna get hurt in LA Co.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 18, 2009)

terrible one said:


> i dont know Johnny and Roy but i have worked in LA county for 4 years, and ya its exactly how EMS shouldnt be run.



Oh, man, you're deprived!!!  Go hit Hulu and watch Emergency!


----------



## terrible one (Jun 18, 2009)

oh the TV show? haha gotcha...


----------



## mperkel (Jun 19, 2009)

*tips*

I got hired by them, and turned the job down because I got better pay and didn't have to make a commitment to them.

You go in and take a written test, followed by skills. Go first. They were nitpicky. Know your stuff. The guy kept asking if i missed anything. I thought i didn't. He suggested I stick a cold pack in the splint. Not part of skills, but just a comfort measure. I obviously passed, just like I said, they're nickpickity. The interview was sort of intense. Focus on the person asking the question. Try not to be nervous. While responding alternate your gaze between the interviewers. They didn't like the fact I wanted a summer job, and was leaving for school up north in September. lol.

Good Luck.


----------



## flightnurse30 (Oct 26, 2009)

*I have an interview also! Help!*

EMTelite... 

How did that interview with CARE go?! I have an interview this Thursday with them and am worried about the skills part! I have no idea what to expect... any tips or advice for me!??


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Southern California is a perfect case study...
> 
> on how not to run an EMS system.



agreed. I'll give it a +1


----------



## Number1Monkey (Oct 27, 2009)

First post ever...


I worked for CARE back in 07. It's an awesome company in my opinion. But there are ups n downs for all counties. I prefer SB county for sure, but if you're close to or in LA or Orange it may be worth it. As I recall, the interview was easy, just be relaxed. They don't turn many people down... As one person said, you will be a "gurney jockey" for the FD... IF you pick up 911 shifts. You will spend well over 6 months on an IFT car and you will be RUN HARD ALL DAY!! 

Anyway, my 2 cents... glad I found this board...


----------



## E0Lin1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an interview this Wednesday with CARE. I'm a little nervous about it. I'd really like to work for them or AMR.


----------



## dave0811 (Jan 18, 2012)

GOOD LUCK!! I had mine last week. Dont be super stressed about it. make sure you read up on body functions like the heart and lungs, and know your patho for things like COPD, and all the others. Best of luck man. The EMTs said they are always hiring, so unless your a bag of a** im sure youll knock it out of the park!!


----------



## E0Lin1 (Jan 18, 2012)

dave0811 said:


> GOOD LUCK!! I had mine last week. Dont be super stressed about it. make sure you read up on body functions like the heart and lungs, and know your patho for things like COPD, and all the others. Best of luck man. The EMTs said they are always hiring, so unless your a bag of a** im sure youll knock it out of the park!!



Thanks! How did it go? Are you still waiting around for a job offer? Lets see if I'm a "bag of a**" later today. LOL!


----------



## dave0811 (Jan 18, 2012)

mine went great. just standard questions. I should be hearing back from him some time today or thursday. just dont be nervous he wont through anything to crazy at you


----------



## Marinelayer (Jan 18, 2012)

CARE is a great company to work for.  And contrary to popular opinion, working an IFT car, does not mean you won't be running 911.  Every ambulance is available for fire coverage, and I rarely work an IFT shift without running a fire call.  All new hires will float through the system before landing on a permanent shift, which means you'll float through private cars and fire cars.  And even though people are really down on how LA and OC handles EMS, you can still learn and experience a lot.  Rather than be disapointed with the system, figure out a way to make it worth your while.


----------



## dave0811 (Jan 18, 2012)

Woohoo i just got the position at care!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Job offer from Care*



dave0811 said:


> Woohoo i just got the position at care!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey when did u test and interview


----------



## dave0811 (Feb 20, 2012)

about five weeks ago


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations!! I interview on Wednesday!


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 27, 2012)

So ho did the interview process go for everyone that interviewed this past weekend? I'm still waiting to hear back from them. They said i'd know by wednesday. Has anyone gotten the e-mail?


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 28, 2012)

I interviewed on this past Saturday, they told me by Friday I should get an email with a job offer or a thanks for applying lol


----------



## bchasep (Mar 28, 2012)

i interviewed with them just recent on monday. I think i really killed it , didnt stumble for 1 sec throughout the interview. praying i get it, but best of luck to all you guys! They told me that i would get an email by next wednesday april 4th.


----------



## Danno (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought the oral interview was pretty rough. Don't think i got it, but crossing my fingers nontheless


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 29, 2012)

bchasep said:


> i interviewed with them just recent on monday. I think i really killed it , didnt stumble for 1 sec throughout the interview. praying i get it, but best of luck to all you guys! They told me that i would get an email by next wednesday april 4th.



Cool man! I Feel like I really killed it too. I didn't stumble at all either, and we were all joking around, laughing, and having a good time. I love the atmosphere over there. I'm praying I get in. Care is definitely a place I would love to stay at for years.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^ ya man cant agree with you anymore!! love the atmosphere, really professional but at same time relaxed and very nice people!! best of luck bud!!!! hey maybe we both will get hired


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 29, 2012)

bchasep said:


> ^^^ ya man cant agree with you anymore!! love the atmosphere, really professional but at same time relaxed and very nice people!! best of luck bud!!!! hey maybe we both will get hired



Exactly. I fell in love with the place as soon as I pulled into the parking lot, and walked inside. ^_^ How long did your interview take? Mine took about an hour.. When I went in for my interview, the room was packed, and when I came back, there was only one person left.:wacko: And you never know, we could end up being partners some day! Best of luck to you too!


----------



## Danno (Mar 29, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> Cool man! I Feel like I really killed it too. I didn't stumble at all either, and we were all joking around, laughing, and having a good time. I love the atmosphere over there. I'm praying I get in. Care is definitely a place I would love to stay at for years.



Serious?? I was trying to lighten up the mood in mine but they weren't havin any of it, lol


----------



## bchasep (Mar 29, 2012)

well i did my interview before i did the skills test, but total from when we took the written to when i left after skills, prob around an hour also.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 29, 2012)

bchasep said:


> well i did my interview before i did the skills test, but total from when we took the written to when i left after skills, prob around an hour also.



Same here, but my oral interview by itself took about an hour. Everything else went by pretty fast though.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the job, I received a conditional job offer!! Anyone know whats the next steps?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Apr 3, 2012)

erodriguez1236 said:


> I got the job, I received a conditional job offer!! Anyone know whats the next steps?



Congrats! So did I. We're supposed to go in and sign paperwork to authorize them to do a background check. The paper gives them permission to do all the background check stuff, including Facebook, and interviewing your neighbors and stuff.(crazy huh?) and then they give you info to schedule a physical with their clinic, and you need to get a tb test.


----------



## Danno (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats to both of you guys! I should know by end of this week, this waiting is easily the most brutal part. 

You really have to give them your FB login?


----------



## bchasep (Apr 3, 2012)

im sure if you just clean it up, delete stuff that doesnt look good etc. youll be fine.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 3, 2012)

wow really Facebook? lol no worries there, hey do you know if the TB is done at a place they have or is it on your own?


----------



## Danno (Apr 9, 2012)

Found out today I didn't get the position. Pretty damn bummed I missed out on such a great opportunity.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

One door closes and another opens. Or just break a window


----------



## Danno (Apr 9, 2012)

Heh thanks bbg, hopefully that's the case.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 18, 2012)

Can anybody tell him what skills to work on for the interview? I have an interview this Friday and any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ITBITB13 (Apr 18, 2012)

Splinting, bleeding control, bagging, airways, & Suctioning. Skills are straight off the NR sheets, so make sure you know em', to the last detail.


Anybody else here starting on the 30th?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> Splinting, bleeding control, bagging, airways, & Suctioning. Skills are straight off the NR sheets, so make sure you know em', to the last detail.
> 
> 
> Anybody else here starting on the 30th?



Awesome thanks man


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 18, 2012)

Danno said:


> Found out today I didn't get the position. Pretty damn bummed I missed out on such a great opportunity.



Did you ask why not or what you could do to make yourself a better candidate for next time?


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 18, 2012)

@tylerkd07 I had bleeding control, splinting, airway and suction


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 18, 2012)

jbnus2 said:


> @tylerkd07 I had bleeding control, splinting, airway and suction



For the splinting was it traction and/or sager?

How was the written test? Anything i should be looking at more in detail?

Thanks!


----------



## bchasep (Apr 19, 2012)

dont stress it, its easy dude. make sure you have good examples of conflicts with employees etc and how you solved the situations for your interview


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 19, 2012)

bchasep said:


> dont stress it, its easy dude. make sure you have good examples of conflicts with employees etc and how you solved the situations for your interview



Alright, cool man thanks


----------



## tylerkd07 (Apr 20, 2012)

The interview went great. Hopefully I'll get that email next week!


----------



## ITBITB13 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have my first day of orientation on Monday. Can anybody let me know what it is that'll be going on during those 4 days?


----------



## bchasep (Apr 27, 2012)

ill see you there! im starting on Monday also.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 27, 2012)

I will see you both there...I start Monday also.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2012)

You will be covering everything from being introduced to various people to benefits, payroll scheduling etc. Operations, expanded scopes for LA and Orange and a whole lot more. It is a lot of information.


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 28, 2012)

@anonymous...what is the 2nd week of traing like....I understand its out in the field....do you do 12hr shifts...and do you have any idea where you go?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2012)

2nd week are regular shifts just with an FTO. They try and schedule you 2 fire shifts and 2 IFTs. Fire shifts will be 12, private will be around 9. You are the third person so you ride in the back the entire time which gets old. Mostly you will be learning the epcr they use. My advice is please please try to take initiative and jump in there while you have an FTO watching over you because after that you are on your own, especially if you have never worked as an EMT before. I would try to do assessments if they will let you, set up 12 leads etc.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> 2nd week are regular shifts just with an FTO. They try and schedule you 2 fire shifts and 2 IFTs. Fire shifts will be 12, private will be around 9. You are the third person so you ride in the back the entire time which gets old. Mostly you will be learning the epcr they use. My advice is please please try to take initiative and jump in there while you have an FTO watching over you because after that you are on your own, especially if you have never worked as an EMT before. I would try to do assessments if they will let you, set up 12 leads etc.



They don't stop you at the door and say "wait til were ready for you?"


----------



## jbnus2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2012)

Imacho said:


> They don't stop you at the door and say "wait til were ready for you?"



Sometimes lol, sometimes you are first on. I guess I should rephrase and say ask if you can help. Sometimes the answer is as you said and sometimes they appreciate it.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 29, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Sometimes lol, sometimes you are first on. I guess I should rephrase and say ask if you can help. Sometimes the answer is as you said and sometimes they appreciate it.



I guess it depends on the crew. However, from the info I've learned through a few care employees I've met, the OC And LA fire crews have a huge chip on their shoulder and believe they rule the EMS world and everyone should be so greatful to be working for them. I know not everyone is like that but the majority are. It's that attitude that's separating and ruining the relation ship between fire and ambulance crews. We should be working in unison. Which makes for a better scene and better pt care.


----------



## Marinelayer (Apr 30, 2012)

In my experience, the majority of LA and OC fire crews are very appreciative of the work we do.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 30, 2012)

Imacho said:


> I guess it depends on the crew. However, from the info I've learned through a few care employees I've met, the OC And LA fire crews have a huge chip on their shoulder and believe they rule the EMS world and everyone should be so greatful to be working for them. I know not everyone is like that but the majority are. It's that attitude that's separating and ruining the relation ship between fire and ambulance crews. We should be working in unison. Which makes for a better scene and better pt care.



Totally depends on the crew, I ran two separate calls with the same engine/squad last night and the guys couldn't have been more cool. Same goes for another squad I ran with earlier, on the other hand I have had some not so good experiences with medics who like to be (insert choice word here) for no other reason then the hell of it. I don't do anything drastically different from run to run but it does seem to be received differently from medic to medic. Just try to shrug off some calls, learn from all of them and move on to the next to the one.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^ that's good to hear that some are appreciative and helpful for you. It's still a little sad to hear some crews are being jerks solimply cause they had the P card. They need to remember they cat do their job with out you and you can't do your job with our them. But it sounds like you have the rite attitude and take each call separately as it comes and make the best of the situation.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually since the privates have transporting units and the county does not you could do your job without them. Since there is no literature showing patients treated with ALS measures in highly urban areas have any better outcome than those treated with BLS intervention, I'd venture to say the city would be better off without them. 
But that's a whole 'nother thread.


----------



## jon51 (May 1, 2012)

Imacho, 

I think the chip some these fire medics have is more to do with the fact that they are "better" because they work for the Fire dept. and less of a P card/level of training issue.  There are a bunch of medics out here working as Basics for 911 privates.


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Imacho,
> 
> I think the chip some these fire medics have is more to do with the fact that they are "better" because they work for the Fire dept. and less of a P card/level of training issue.  There are a bunch of medics out here working as Basics for 911 privates.



Good point


----------



## unite69er (May 28, 2012)

If you are applying for an OC position, do you need your OCEMS cert before getting hired? or do they give you time to get it?


----------



## bchasep (May 28, 2012)

they teach you the class during orientation, then its up to you to get it within 30 days. Also you cant just apply for OC area. Once your a care emt, they will put you wherever they need you. One moment your in OC, next moment your running fire coverage in LA.


----------



## unite69er (May 28, 2012)

Oh ok, i am just going from what the post says on their website. Also, do you need to upload a H6 form on your profile on their website?


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 29, 2012)

You HAVE to have your OC accreditation in order to maintain employment at CARE.  Letting any certification lapse is now grounds for termination, and best case scenario a write-up.

All crews are different.  You can't lump up a whole county together in saying that one will let you do things while another wont.  If you're respectful and nice they will generally let you do anything within your scope.  

They also notice that if there's three of you, then one's a trainee and will be even more willing to let you do things.  Don't be afraid to ask if you need help, or be honest when you can't get a BP.    

While your with your FTO shifts and before you learn the areas focus a majority of your learning towards mapping.  At CARE you can have a fire call drop on you at anytime regardless of what shift you're on, so if you don't know an area I hope that you'll have your map book open and be following along with your finger.    

General things in regards to CARE for anyone interested:
-Will generally always have every supply that you are required to have
-With us being so short-staffed there's ample overtime now
-numerous shifts to work with a school schedule or other job
-Nice equipment, we're in the process of adding another 20 something rigs to the fleet
-Diverse areas to work in
-Mostly good operations managers
-Free food at some hospitals!  Your FTO will let you know which ones
-6% matching 401k and good health benefits
-Our whittier station.  3 units in one station = fun times.
-

Cons:
-You will be posting throughout the night on most of our LA fire cars, regularly.  24 hours means 24 hours
-Posting
-Posting
-Posting
-Almost all feeling of that family owned and operated business are gone
-Lots of "bro-types" with our recent hiring frenzy.  aka those that just want to go fire and work here ONLY because they think it'll look good on a resume and couldn't care less about their patients.
-Low 24 hour pay rate (as is the norm here)
-They've been on a little bit of a firing frenzy recently.  Four people I know have gotten fired.  
-White uniform shirts and a strict sweater policy. 
-Road safety systems 
-The ePCR with the slowest performing tablet PC ever
-The wireless connection in the rigs
-Some stations are one room hotels.  Good luck sleeping if you have a snoring partner
-Did I mention posting?

PM if you have any questions.


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2012)

Since this is the current Care thread, any idea on when the final decision comes down for the Santa Ana/OCFA contract (Care currently has an interim contract)?


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 29, 2012)

Uclabruin103 said:


> -Almost all feeling of that family owned and operated business are gone



Probably due to being owned by Faulk now. Which may also explain the firing going on.

Who makes the rigs btw? I'm just wondering. And are the sirens digital, they sound kinda weak and high pitch so it just doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 29, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Probably due to being owned by Faulk now. Which may also explain the firing going on.
> 
> Who makes the rigs btw? I'm just wondering. And are the sirens digital, they sound kinda weak and high pitch so it just doesn't sound normal to me.



Was talking to an ops and it was mentioned Falck has an agreement not to touch the operation side until later this year. They were primarily the funding source for our EPCR. We never see any infulence on their part except for the quarterly newsletter. 

We have a few makers. Leader, road rescue and older onces that are Hortons. Only the new Chevy rigs have a digital growler. Our incoming 20ish rigs are the ford E-3 or E-4 and gas powered, havent heard good things about these.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Since this is the current Care thread, any idea on when the final decision comes down for the Santa Ana/OCFA contract (Care currently has an interim contract)?



No mention to us but I'm sure it'll be either us or Doctor's. Would've loved if they actually did the OCFA ambulance transport. Would've loved the pay increase.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 29, 2012)

I'm really hoping my company (Medix) will be able to stand up against CARE and Doctor's when it comes to bid time in a year. All three companies are just so good. And now care and doctor's have big backers who are established.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 29, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> I'm really hoping my company (Medix) will be able to stand up against CARE and Doctor's when it comes to bid time in a year. All three companies are just so good. And now care and doctor's have big backers who are established.



I thought Medix was also acquired by AMR.  Yeah we are all the same.  Unless of course you're the city of Santa Monica and think Americare is a superiour provider.  Sorry for the bashing, just bitter since I would've been able to walk to work if we got it.


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> I'm really hoping my company (Medix) will be able to stand up against CARE and Doctor's when it comes to bid time in a year. All three companies are just so good. And now care and doctor's have big backers who are established.




The problem Medix will have for a long time is the fact that they sued OCFA 5 or so years ago because they didn't like the requirements of the bid. Instead of dedicating ambulances to individual cities they wanted to treat all of their contiguous cities as one combined region and assign ambulances based off of that. Good idea? Certainly, but biting the hand that feeds you isn't the way to accomplish that.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 29, 2012)

Medix is still family owned and still kicking. They had someone internally sabotage the billing a couple years back. Won't go into it more than that, but they're starting to grow again. They've done extremely well in Mission Viejo so far which may help lend them some credibility in this highly competitive environment. Problem is, if they manage to get back any of their 11 cities and anything else they want the hiring is going to be off the charts. And the fleet would need to be massively increased at the same time.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 30, 2012)

Do you really need to have gone through a fire academy to run 911 with this company?


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 30, 2012)

No. Though, I've heard in house prefers guys with a fire academy.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 30, 2012)

From their website:I guess it's preferred....

Special Assignment / Fire Station Locations



3)         Graduation from a California State Board of Fire Services or California State Fire Marshall Certified Academy, or equivalent.



4)         Six months prior EMT experience



5)         May not smoke or otherwise use any tobacco product.


----------



## unite69er (May 30, 2012)

Just got an interview date with them for Monday. On my way back from getting offered a position with two IFT companies.


----------



## djarmpit (Jun 20, 2012)

what is the salary at CARE in Orange County?


----------



## JohnCA (Jun 20, 2012)

I second the previous question.

What does CARE pay? What are the shifts like?

I am currently beginning EMT training and hope to work with CARE once I am done.

I currently have a full-time job that pays 12.56/hr, but I want to work in the Health Care and Civil Assistance World and I'm hoping I can at least get that pay or something similar if there is a lot of overtime.

How long are the shifts? Do they start you off part-time? Full-time? When do you usually get benefits?

If anyone works there and has all that basic info I would greatly appreciate it if you share it!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jun 20, 2012)

JohnCA said:


> I second the previous question.
> 
> What does CARE pay? What are the shifts like?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure all the 911 companies in LA and OC pay between $10-11 per hour for day or night shifts. Usually there's a lower pay rate if you work 24-hour shifts because you're being paid for downtime, too, and more likely to hit weekly overtime. I'm sure there are a few exceptions.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Jun 20, 2012)

JohnCA said:


> I second the previous question.
> 
> What does CARE pay? What are the shifts like?
> 
> ...



start off pay is 10.50(day care) for no emt experience prior unless you have a year exp.
benefits starts the 1st of the next month
theres 10 hour shifts to 12
you run fire calls and ift calls.
you start at fulltime
you make your  money with overtime. which there is alot right now.
after you clear training youll be able to pick up any shift you want. (if the there are avaible shifts open)


----------



## JohnCA (Jun 20, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> start off pay is 10.50(day care) for no emt experience prior unless you have a year exp.
> benefits starts the 1st of the next month
> theres 10 hour shifts to 12
> you run fire calls and ift calls.
> ...



GREAT info, thanks.

Does overtime kick in after 8 hours? I know some jobs where you work 4 10's and there is no overtime within that.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 20, 2012)

How are they with Paramedic student schedules?


----------



## bchasep (Jun 21, 2012)

they arent very flexible, if you want to work for care, make sure you are able to give 4-5 days a week full availability


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tyler, they don't have 24 hour shifts?
I know I've spoken to 24 hour crews at hospitals in the past.

John, a common practice is that you get daily overtime on "short shifts", but if you're on a 24 shift, you only get weekly overtime. Again, just a standard practice. Many exceptions I'm sure.

Addrobo, from what I hear from, most 911 companies in in LA/OC need consistent schedules. You basically have to match your schedule to one of their unfilled pre-existing shifts, especially when first starting. I don't think there are any 911 providers left who start you out part-time (this was different a few years ago).


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Jun 21, 2012)

Takes about a year to get on a 24 typically depending on how many hours you work.  And they recently just changed it so there's no longer going to be shift bids every six months.  You now have to wait for a spot to open up on any shift that you want to move to.  Could our scheduling be getting that lazy?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anthony, they do have 24hr cars.


----------



## JohnCA (Jun 22, 2012)

Uclabruin103 said:


> Takes about a year to get on a 24 typically depending on how many hours you work.  And they recently just changed it so there's no longer going to be shift bids every six months.  You now have to wait for a spot to open up on any shift that you want to move to.  Could our scheduling be getting that lazy?



Does this mean you keep set shifts, week after week?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2012)

JohnCA said:


> Does this mean you keep set shifts, week after week?



yes


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody that interviewed last Thursday get an email today? Just curious.


----------

